# GV vs GW mod



## tobieforte (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,

Could someone please tell me what is the difference when using GV or GW?  I'm asking because I was always told that you use the "GW" mod when our doctors are treating a hospice patient and when hospice is treating for a different Dx then what we are treating.

We were recently told by a Hospice agency, that since our doctor was the ATTENDING Physician for a hospice pt, that we were to put the "GV" mod on our claim and that we could bill them (the hospice facility) for ANY Dx that we were treating the patient.  I'm confused by this and not sure if this is correct.  

Help!


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 16, 2012)

I worked for a Radiology practice for about 7 years and we saw a lot of hospice patients for unrelated problems.  We would always add the GW modifier because we were not the attending phys treating the hospice related dx.  I think GV is if you are the attending physician.  I hope this helps.


----------



## tpontillo (Jan 16, 2012)

The following article explains these modifiers

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Job Aid/HospiceModifiersGVGW.pdf


----------



## tobieforte (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help!


----------

